
Why Belgium might fall apart in 30 years - eric_h
https://www.quora.com/Which-European-countries-will-most-likely-fall-apart-expand-or-disappear-from-the-map-of-Europe-in-20-30-years/answer/Hubert-Kirchgaessner?share=1
======
hugh4
>The going joke is that Belgium is a nation of 5 million Flemish (Dutch
speaking) people, 5 million Walloons (French speaking) people, and 1 Belgian -
the King

Don't worry, it'll all be Arabic-speaking soon enough...

